

Ask HN:Data collection methods used by sites like foursquare and yelp? - anujkk

For sites that provide information about local places and events, what are various data collection methods in use? How sites like foursquare, yelp, google places and restaurant review sites collect their information? How to make this process time and cost effective?
======
ig1
For places there are specialists companies that collect this data and then re-
licence it.

For event data it's normally aggregated through a mixture of official feeds
and scraping.

~~~
anujkk
May I know names of such companies that re-license such data?

~~~
ig1
Which country are you looking for data from ?

~~~
anujkk
India.

